# pernacchia



## elianas76

Ciao a tutti!
Come tradurre in francese la parola "pernacchia"??

Grazie 

Eliana


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Eliana,

È intraducibile. Vedi Reverso. Un'altra soluzione sarebbe "un pied de nez"
........................................
_Fam.Faire un pied de nez._Contrefaire, par moquerie, un nez allongé, à l'aide d'un geste de la main._Comme j'appelle le chien, le vieux se retourne, croit que c'est lui que j'appelle, que je lui fais un signe, peut-être un pied de nez (Renard,Journal,1900, p.581)._P. méton._Pied de nez._Moquerie.Une double intrigue, cela rentrait dans la meilleure tradition. Quel pied de nez aux puissances funèbres! (Romains,Hommes bonne vol.,1939, p.193). (Da CNRTL TLFi).


​


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Domanda:
Se questo dizionario traduce l'equivalente inglese di "fare un pernacchia" come "faire un bruit de pet" perchè allora "bruit de pet" non può essere la traduzione, anche se non perfetta, di pernacchia?

http://www.thefreedictionary.com/raspberry


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Paul,
Infatti, dovrebbe andare; il problema però è che, detto così, in francese capisci una normale scoreggia, bisogna precisare per la pernacchia "faire un bruit de pet avec la bouche" ou "imiter le bruit d'un pet", espressioni che non esprimono il disprezzo e la derisione come in italiano. Certo, l'atto della pernacchia esiste tale quale in francofonia, ma non gli ho mai sentito affibbiare un nome.

PS. Ho appena aperto un thread su Français seulement. Vedremo.


----------



## DearPrudence

Come l'ho detto nel otro thread, benché a volte lo facciamo, non abbiamo un'espressione.
Il Larousse da:
_bruit vulgaire que l'on fait avec la bouche en signe de mépris ou de dérision

_Inoltre, personalmente, non trovo che si sembre al rumore di un scoreggia (= pet). Il francese nel otro thread non ha capito il "faire un bruit de pet avec la bouche".
Come l'ho detto, in francese, se dobbiamo spiegare che cos'è, semplicemente diremmo cosa come:_
*"*_*tirer bruyamment la langue pour se moquer de quelqu'un"
*e como già l'ho ha detto Matoupaschat, un equivalente potrebbe essere "*(faire) un pied de nez (à quelqu'un)*"
(come questo ragazzo, che mette la sua mano al su naso)


----------



## matoupaschat

C'è una soluzione sul thread francese: "pétarade", alquanto antiquato però. Ved. CNTRL/TLFi qui punto *B*
Grazie e biz a DP


----------



## DearPrudence

Ma per le personi più giovane, "pétarade" non sarà capito. Per me, è il rumore che fanno i motocicli 
Il Larousse neanche conosce questo senso:





> Vieux. Suite de pets que font en particulier les équidés lorsqu'ils ruent.
> 
> Série de détonations, d'explosions : _Les pétarades d'un feu d'artifice._


(non dico che non esiste, solo che non è comune per niente oggigiorno e è possibile che molta gente non la capisca l'espresione)


----------



## matoupaschat

Vado d'accordo con te, DP "pétarade" in quel significato è arcaico più che antiquato e l'unico equivalente, pur imperfetto, è "pied de nez" .

EDIT: Purtroppo "faire un pied de nez" = "fare marameo". Nella mia regione, "faire un pied de nez" si accompagna spesso al rumore della pernacchia (prrrt).


----------

